# Mayo



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I made an attempt at homemade mayo. The results were ambiguous. I watched the video of Alton Brown, and used the recipe from 'Joy of Cooking', and did it with a whisk since I don't have a food processor. The concoction never really thickened up the way it did on the video, no matter how long I whisked. Worried I added another egg yolk, following Brown's instructions on rescuing a broken mayonaise, even though my mixture wasn't broken. I whisked and whisked, but it never thickened up and the color never lightened it stayed a yellowish color. After a while I just quit.

I let the mixture sit for a few hours, and it didn't break so I figured it was okay. I figured I just made 'thin' mayo. I used on the dish I made for supper as a sauce (what mayo was originally created as anyway) and it was quite tasty. I'd still like to make mayonaise though, and actually recognize it as mayo. DOes anyone have any experience or advice?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a good substitute for mayonaise. I made this the other day when I was out of mayonaise and we really liked it.

1-1/2 tablespoon of all purpose flour
2 tablespoons of granulated sugar
1 teaspoon dry mustard
2 egg yolks
Dash of hot sauce
2 tablespoons of butter, melted
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup lemon juice or apple cider vinegar
Pinch of kosher salt

In a small saucepan, whisk together the flour, sugar and dry mustard until there are no lumps. Add the egg yolks, hot sauce, butter, milk, and lemon juice or vinegar; whisk in well. Place over a medium to medium high heat, and whisking constantly, until mixture is smooth and thick like a custard. Do not allow mixture to actually boil. Remove from heat, whisk in a pinch of Cajun seasoning and salt, and set aside to cool, then store in refrigerator


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

You might use a blender.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

NoClue said:


> I made an attempt at homemade mayo. The results were ambiguous. I watched the video of Alton Brown, and used the recipe from 'Joy of Cooking', and did it with a whisk since I don't have a food processor. The concoction never really thickened up the way it did on the video, no matter how long I whisked. Worried I added another egg yolk, following Brown's instructions on rescuing a broken mayonaise, even though my mixture wasn't broken. I whisked and whisked, but it never thickened up and the color never lightened it stayed a yellowish color. After a while I just quit.
> 
> I let the mixture sit for a few hours, and it didn't break so I figured it was okay. I figured I just made 'thin' mayo. I used on the dish I made for supper as a sauce (what mayo was originally created as anyway) and it was quite tasty. I'd still like to make mayonaise though, and actually recognize it as mayo. DOes anyone have any experience or advice?


It sounds like you may have added the oil too quickly at the beginning. If the oil is added too quickly at the beginning, the mayo will never thicken to its full potential.


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

My only experience is using a food processor. And I use a small amount of coconut oil inot it to make it thicken. You can use a coconut oil that does not have the "nutty" taste. I love homemade mayo and it's all we eat. You can use a blender and just barely drizzle the oil into the blender, as you begin to see it thicken you can add it faster.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Was there a storm approaching? Joy of Cooking says mayo will not bind if a storm is approaching -- and I found this was true during monsoon in Pakistan.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

No storm, but it was cold and windy as all heck.

It seems like I'm just going to have to try this again and maybe watch the video a couple times (and maybe some others). I'm determined to make my own condiments. May try mustard today.

Thanks all, for the advice. I may just have to break down and buy a food processor.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

If you have a blender you can make mayo add the whites and other things on high speed than add oil very slowly into blender and you will make mayo


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

NoClue said:


> No storm, but it was cold and windy as all heck.
> 
> It seems like I'm just going to have to try this again and maybe watch the video a couple times (and maybe some others). I'm determined to make my own condiments. May try mustard today.
> 
> Thanks all, for the advice. I may just have to break down and buy a food processor.


No, you don't need to buy a food processsor. Making mayo with a whisk isn't hard. It does take a little while but it isn't a complicated process. Alton Brown's recipe is a good one. I prefer Dijon mustard to the dry he uses but that's just a personal taste preferance. I also use olive oil because I prefer the taste. The important thing is, his technique is spot on. 

I still think that you probably simply added the oil too quickly in the beginning of the process. Until your emulsion starts to form, you need to add the oil just a few drops at a time. As your emulsion begins to thicken you can add the oil a little faster but still in a slow stream. The slower you add the oil in the beginning, the thicker your finished mayo will be. You should give it another try with the whisk. Just add the oil VERY slowly.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mayo homemade
Â©2009 Mountain Mick Blake the Mountain Griller 
My family love homemade Mayo, it&#8217;s cheap, fresh and yummo. Plus quick three to five minutes and you have got homemade Mayo

My mayo recipe is a basic one 
&#8226;	2 egg yolks, at room temperature 
&#8226;	2-3 tsp fresh lemon juice or vinegar white or wine vinegar
&#8226;	1teaspoon mustard power or 1 Â½ tablespoons hot English mustard 
&#8226;	Pinch of salt 
&#8226;	250ml olive oil {virgin}
&#8226;	Freshly ground white pepper

&#8226;	Place the egg yolks, 1 1/2 tsp of the lemon juice or vinegar, mustard and a pinch of salt in the bowl of a food processor or blender and process until the mixture just begins to thicken. 
&#8226;	Pour the olive and vegetable oil into a measuring jug. With the motor running full speed, slowly add oil to egg-yolk mixture in a fine thin steady stream, stopping occasionally to scrape down the side of the food processor with a spoon or spatula, until the mixture is thick, creamy and pale. You need to add the oil slowly, but if add too slowly the mixture could thicken too quickly, so if this happens, add hot water, 2 tsp will be enough, to thin down mayonnaise before adding the remaining oil. 
&#8226;	Taste the mayonnaise and adjust the seasoning with extra lemon juice or vinegar, salt and pepper if desired. put into a small airtight container. Place a piece of plastic kitchen wrap directly on the surface of the mayonnaise, to stop a skin forming and cover with a lid. Place in the fridge and use as required.


We make 

AÃ¯oli which is is made as an olive-oil mayonnaise with garlic added 

and we make homemade with our basic mayonnaise.
Rouille is aÃ¯oli with added red pepper or paprika.


Ranch dressing is made of buttermilk or sour cream, mayonnaise, and minced green onion, or or also make a nice Blue ranch dressing with blue cheese,

Tartar sauce is my basic mayonnaise spiced with pickled cucumbers and onion. Capers, olives, and crushed hardboiled eggs .

And my Daugther love AÃ¯oli with smokey BBQ sauce and Tabasco sauce at ratio of 6 table spoons mayo 3 table spoons smokey BBQ sauce and Â½ teaspoon Tabasco sauce, 

We {she}sometimes uses this sauce on pizza base sauce,
here is a pictorilal for it dead easy MM




































please enjoy MM


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Here are more pics of making Mayo at home, It's dead easy. 


















































































please enjoy MM


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi NoClue

What eggs are you using? what type of mustard are you using? What oil are you using? What juice or vinegar ar you using? As these can add to the final colour of your mayo. MM


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

Homemade mayonnaise will _never_ be the dead white of storebought. With free range eggs it will be a gorgeous (though un-mayo-like) deep yellow or orange. I usually make mine in the blender, but it is actually quite easy with a whisk, just takes a bit more time.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm using store bought, pasteurized eggs, dry mustard powder (the english kind that comes in a yellow tin), corn oil, lemon juice with cider vinegar (about half and half), and a healthy pinch of cayenne, salt, freshly ground black pepper.

I think I was on the right path. As I said earlier, I ate it anyway and it was extremely tasty, and after several hours it hadn't broken (no oil slicks). Thinking about it, the color probably came from the cider vinegar. Next time I'll try white vinegar.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi NoClue

were the eggs very yellow as a lot of store bought egg are from hen feed high corn diet and you mustard powder adds colour as well, plus cider vinegar can help in colour plus our corn oil over here is goldern yellow in colour which may be what is help your lovely mayo to stay yellow. try making it using a clear oil like clear Soya oil or clear safflower oil. just idea. MM 



NoClue said:


> I'm using store bought, pasteurized eggs, dry mustard powder (the english kind that comes in a yellow tin), corn oil, lemon juice with cider vinegar (about half and half), and a healthy pinch of cayenne, salt, freshly ground black pepper.
> 
> I think I was on the right path. As I said earlier, I ate it anyway and it was extremely tasty, and after several hours it hadn't broken (no oil slicks). Thinking about it, the color probably came from the cider vinegar. Next time I'll try white vinegar.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

NoClue said:


> I think I was on the right path. As I said earlier, I ate it anyway and it was extremely tasty, and after several hours it hadn't broken (no oil slicks). Thinking about it, the color probably came from the cider vinegar. Next time I'll try white vinegar.


Thanks for the added info. It makes it easier to figure out the problem for sure. Since your mayo didn't break it can really only be one of two things. 1) You added the oil too quickly at the beginning. Or, 2) you needed to add more oil at the end. Emulsions are strange things in that if you add too much oil, too quickly, it will never thicken to its full potential. On the other hand, the more oil you add at the end of the process (until you reach the point where it can take no more and breaks) the thicker the mayo will be. I still think your only problem was adding the oil too quickly at the beginning. That and possibly not whisking vigorously enough.

The yellow color wasn't from the vinegar, it was from the egg yolks and to a much smaller degree, the mustard. As others have said, a homemade mayo won't be as white as store bought mayo.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the help from all of you. I'll definitely be try this again in the next few days.

I don't have a blender either, but I do have a hand mixer - besed on the video, I was worried that it would be too much power. I'll give it a try this time around.


My 'mayo' was almost orange - I remember eating homemade mayo when I was a kid and that it was sort of yellow, but tasted awesome. I'm not really all that worried about the color, except as an indication that I'm doing it right.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

NoClue said:


> I don't have a blender either, but I do have a hand mixer - besed on the video, I was worried that it would be too much power. I'll give it a try this time around.


Your hand mixer will work just fine. Good luck with your next batch. I'm sure it will turn out well.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I use a stick/immersion/hand blender, and it's absolutely awesome for making mayonnaise. Thick and creamy in less than a minute! It was well worth the $20 investment.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I just bought a blender and an immersion blender (haven't even taken them out of the box yet) and will try them. Hand whisking is difficult for me due to medical reasons, and I think that probably contributed to my lack of success.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes Marcia I bought one yesterday $9.99 a Dollars & Cents store, and yes you are right thick creamy mayo in 59 seconds, glad I bought one stick blender called Casera. MM


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I just finished cleaning the dishes from making my first batch of genuine, no doubt about it mayonaise. I used the blender this time, and it was quick, painless, and the results are mind-blowingly delicious. Even better than my childhood memories.

I also made 2 quarts of escabeche (pickled jalapenos, carrots, onions, and cauliflower) and a pint of Mexican Crema this weekend. My daughter and I made fresh squeezed lemonade, and a big bowl of my famous guacamole. I'm feeling pretty darn productive.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad it turned out so well. :goodjob:


----------

